# Need help with error in snort

## imxelite

Hi All,

I was working on configuring the latest version of snort with my systems and I'm having some issues. First, I'm installing snort on a windows 7 and I made most of the updates to configure it from linux to window based. I can see logging of pings when I complete a dump of snort however I'm having issues logging files. I'm getting the following error message:

ERROR: c:\snort\etc\snort.conf(238) Unknown preprocessor: "normalize_ip4" 

Fatal Error 

Any help is very much appreciated. 

Thanks

----------

## gerdesj

 *imxelite wrote:*   

> Hi All,
> 
> I was working on configuring the latest version of snort with my systems and I'm having some issues. First, I'm installing snort on a windows 7 and I made most of the updates to configure it from linux to window based. I can see logging of pings when I complete a dump of snort however I'm having issues logging files. I'm getting the following error message:
> 
> ERROR: c:\snort\etc\snort.conf(238) Unknown preprocessor: "normalize_ip4" 
> ...

 

Well, you certainly have some balls, posting for help on a predominately Linux forum for a Windows snag!  Still I'm pretty broad minded  :Cool: 

I've just had a quick look over the Snort docs and it seems that normalize_ip4 is a fairly basic part.

What version of Snort are you using?

Do you have barnyard installed?

Cheers

Jon

----------

